# Rustic camping near Munising



## Dangerous1 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could give some insight on some good established campsites in or near the Munising area. I plan on checking out Pictured Rocks for the first time with my girlfriend and have never been to the U.P.. Any help would be appreciated as many of the sites I see do not have websites. Thanks!


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

The city of munising runs/owns the tourist park by Christmas. The tourist park has an excellent facility that offers showers, and bathrooms and electrical hookup. No vault toilets. Views are wonderful. Bay Furnace campground in Christmas is state or fed. run. It also offers some good camping....no showers and has vault toilets. Grand Marias offers pretty much what the tourist park offers. Nice bathrooms, electric hookup and a wonderful beach and views. 

Hunts Guide to the U.P. can be purchased for $18 from most bookstores and had more info about restraurants, campgrounds and sightseeing. 

Todd at http://www.powellshoreslodge.com in Munising.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Kingston Lake is rustic camping, east of Munising. I've driven through it and it looks pretty cool. And it's close to Pictured Rocks. Check out the DNR website and it will list a couple of other state forest campgrounds in the area.


----------



## micwtx (May 15, 2012)

I hear that the Hiawatha National Forest campgrounds are opening May 11, 2012. I have visited most of them and they are always clean and well kept. They are operated by Recreation Resource Management and they put Camp Hosts in most of the Campgrounds except for the smaller ones but hosts from other campgrounds come by frequently for cleaning and to collect fees. Look at www.recreation.gov and you can find campgrounds in almost any state in the US. Have a great trip.


----------



## Dangerous1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the info. I found a bunch of campsites online...but prefer to hear a more informed suggestion(from people who have actually experienced the camp site). Thanks


----------

